# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Historiku i Facebook

## Erjola-Ajsbergu

Kush mund te me shkruaje per historikun e facebook?

----------


## PINK

google it . 

u r welcome.

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

ate po beja po spo gjej nje info te sakte

----------


## PINK

ok .


Facebook is a social networking website that is operated and privately owned by Facebook, Inc.[1] Users can add friends and send them messages, and update their personal profiles to notify friends about themselves. Additionally, users can join networks organized by city, workplace, and school or college. The website's name stems from the colloquial name of books given at the start of the academic year by university administrations with the intention of helping students to get to know each other better.

Mark Zuckerberg founded Facebook with his college roommates and fellow computer science students Eduardo Saverin, Dustin Moskovitz and Chris Hughes while he was a student at Harvard University.[5] The website's membership was initially limited by the founders to Harvard students, but was expanded to other colleges in the Boston area, the Ivy League, and Stanford University. It later expanded further to include (potentially) any university student, then high school students, and, finally, to anyone aged 13 and over. The website currently has more than 350 million active users worldwide.[6]

The original concept for Facebook was borrowed from a product produced by Zuckerberg's prep school Phillips Exeter Academy which for decades published and distributed a printed manual of all students and faculty, unofficially called the "face book".

----------


## Cold Fusion

> ate po beja po spo gjej nje info te sakte


Hahahaha, po ke sa te duash. Vetem ne Wikipedia, mund te gjesh cdo gje ne lidhje me Facebook.

Si u ndertua?
Cili ishte qellimi?
Si lindi si ide?
Kush ishte iniciator?
Kush e mbeshteti financiarisht?
Per cfare e mbeshteti?
Si lindi, si u rrit, dhe si po jeton?

Te besh nje relacion afro 15 faqe ne word: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Facebook

Nese di Anglisht, eshte pune e mbaruar.

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

thnx shume flm nga ju....po kte e dija dhe un....un di anglisht po pertoj ti perkthej se kto i gjeta dhe  vete...........tani me duhet tia filloj me perkthimin

----------


## Cold Fusion

> thnx shume flm nga ju....po kte e dija dhe un....un di anglisht po pertoj ti perkthej se kto i gjeta dhe  vete...........tani me duhet tia filloj me perkthimin


Epo nese perton, atehere perdor google translater, fillo e rregullo fjalit pastaj. Mundohu ti pershtatesh, do te haj cerekun e kohes qe te merr per te perkthyer te gjithe materialin qe te nevojitet.

----------


## Nyx

> thnx shume flm nga ju....po kte e dija dhe un....un di anglisht po pertoj ti perkthej se kto i gjeta dhe  vete...........tani me duhet tia filloj me perkthimin


Google Translate  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## land

> thnx shume flm nga ju....po kte e dija dhe un....un di anglisht po pertoj ti perkthej se kto i gjeta dhe  vete...........tani me duhet tia filloj me perkthimin


aha ti do qe te perkthejn te tjeret qyl per ty,eh jo,pa lek nuk ja jep as nona babes :ngerdheshje:  :pa dhembe:

----------


## ZANOR

> ok .
> 
> 
> Facebook is a social networking website that is operated and privately owned by Facebook, Inc.[1] Users can add friends and send them messages, and update their personal profiles to notify friends about themselves. Additionally, users can join networks organized by city, workplace, and school or college. The website's name stems from the colloquial name of books given at the start of the academic year by university administrations with the intention of helping students to get to know each other better.
> 
> Mark Zuckerberg founded Facebook with his college roommates and fellow computer science students Eduardo Saverin, Dustin Moskovitz and Chris Hughes while he was a student at Harvard University.[5] The website's membership was initially limited by the founders to Harvard students, but was expanded to other colleges in the Boston area, the Ivy League, and Stanford University. It later expanded further to include (potentially) any university student, then high school students, and, finally, to anyone aged 13 and over. The website currently has more than 350 million active users worldwide.[6]
> 
> The original concept for Facebook was borrowed from a product produced by Zuckerberg's prep school Phillips Exeter Academy which for decades published and distributed a printed manual of all students and faculty, unofficially called the "face book".



Facebook është një website rrjeteve sociale që është operuar dhe në pronësi private nga Facebook, Inc [1] Përdoruesit mund të shtoni miq dhe t'u dërgojnë atyre mesazh, dhe përditësimin e profilet e tyre personale për të njoftuar miqtë rreth vetes. Përveç kësaj, përdoruesit mund të bashkohen me rrjetet e organizuar nga qyteti, vendin e punës, dhe shkollë apo kolegj. Emri faqen e internetit të rrjedh nga emri i gjuhës së folur nga librat e dhënë në fillim të vitit akademik nga administrata e universitetit me qëllim për të ndihmuar nxënësit për të njohur njëri-tjetrin më mirë.

Mark Zuckerberg Facebook themeluar me roommates kolegj dhe shokët e tij shkenca kompjuterike studentët Eduardo Saverin, Dustin Moskovitz dhe Chris Hughes, ndërsa ai ishte një student në Universitetin e Harvardit. [5] anëtarësimin e internetit u kufizuar fillimisht nga themeluesit për studentët e Harvardit, por u zgjerua në kolegje të tjera në zonën e Bostonit, Ivy League, dhe Stanford University. Ai më vonë u zgjerua më tej për të përfshirë (me potencial) studenti çdo universitet, atëherë nxënës të shkollës së mesme, dhe, së fundi, për të gjithë dhe mbi 13 vjeç. Website aktualisht ka më shumë se 350 milion përdorues aktiv në gjithë botën. [6]

Konceptin fillestar për Facebook është huazuar nga një produkt i prodhuar nga prep Zuckerberg shkollor Akademinë Phillips Exeter që për dekada të botuar dhe shpërndarë një manual të printuar të gjithë studentët e fakultetit, i quajtur jozyrtarisht "përballen me librin".


1 min pune

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> aha ti do qe te perkthejn te tjeret qyl per ty,eh jo,pa lek nuk ja jep as nona babes


aa kte se disha.....po ja qe e mesova nje gje te re....shume flm nga ju po e mbarova perkthimin...pucc

----------


## darwin

made by joos

----------


## ZANOR

Facemash 


Mark Zuckerberg Facebook krijuar në dhomën e tij të Harvardit fjetore. 
Mark Zuckerberg shpikur Facemash më 28 tetor, vitit 2003, ndërsa duke marrë pjesë në Harvard si i paedukuar mjaft. Vendi përfaqësuar një version të Universitetit të Harvardit e Hot or Not, sipas të Harvard Crimson. [19] Kjo natë, Zuckerberg ishte Blogging në lidhje me një vajzë që e kishte hedhur atë dhe duke u përpjekur për të menduar e për të bërë diçka për të marrë e saj jashtë mendjen e tij: [ 20] [21] [22] 
Unë jam dehur pak, nuk gonna gënjeshtër. Pra, çfarë nëse nuk është edhe 10 dhe kjo është një natë e martë? Çfarë? The Kirkland [fjetore] facebook është e hapur mbi desktop tim dhe disa nga këta njerëz kanë pics goxha tmerrshme facebook. Unë pothuajse të duam të ngremë disa nga këto fytyra e ardhshme për të fotografitë e kafshëve të fermave dhe të ketë njerëz të votojnë për të cilat është më shumë tërheqëse. 
-9:48 Pm 
Po, kjo është më. Unë nuk jam i sigurt saktësisht se si kafshët e fermës do të përshtatet në tërë këtë gjë (ju nuk mund vërtetë të jetë i sigurt se kurrë me kafshët e fermave ...), por mua më pëlqen ideja e krahasojmë dy njerëz së bashku. 
-11:09 Pm 
Le të fillojë thatë. 
-12:58 Pm 
Sipas The Crimson Harvardit, Facemash "i përdorur fotot e hartuar nga facebooks në internet i nëntë shtëpi, duke vendosur dy pranë njëri-tjetrit në një kohë dhe duke i kërkuar përdoruesit të zgjedhin personin hotter e '". " Për të përmbushur këtë, Zuckerberg hacked në zonat e mbrojtura të Harvardit e rrjetit kompjuterik dhe kopjohet konviktin e shtëpive 'privat ID images. 
Harvardit në atë kohë nuk kishte një direktori të studentëve me foto dhe të dhëna bazë dhe faqen fillestare gjeneruar 450 vizitorë dhe 22.000 foto-pikëpamjet e saj të parë në katër orë online. [23] Kjo faqen fillestare pasqyruar komunitetin e njerëzve fizike-me identitetin e tyre të vërtetë përfaqësuara aspektet kryesore të asaj që më vonë u bë Facebook. [24] 
"Ndoshta do të Harvardit asgjësim atë për arsye ligjore, pa e kuptuar vlerën e saj si një sipërmarrje që ndoshta mund të zgjerohet për të shkollat e tjera (ndoshta edhe ato me-njerëz të mirë në kërkim ...)," Zuckerberg ka shkruajtur në blogun e tij personal. "Por një gjë është e sigurt, dhe se Unë jam hov për të bërë këtë faqe interneti. Oh well. Dikush kishte për ta bërë atë përfundimisht ..."[ 25] faqe u përcolli shpejt në disa grup-lista kampus servers, por u mbyll poshtë disa ditë më vonë nga administrata e Harvardit. Zuckerberg u akuzua nga administrata me shkelje të sigurisë, duke shkelur të drejtat e autorit dhe shkelje të intimitetit individual dhe dëbimit ballafaquar, por në fund akuzat u hoq. [26] 
Zuckerberg zgjeruar në këtë projekt fillestar që semestrit, duke krijuar një mjet shoqëror studim përpara një histori e artit përfundimtar nga ngarkimi 500 imazhe letërsisë neoklasike në një faqe interneti, me një imazh për faqe së bashku me një pjesë koment. [24] Ai e hapi faqen e tij deri në shokët e klasës dhe njerëzit filluan të vë në dukje ndarjen e tyre. "Profesori tha se kishte notat më të mirë të ndonjë fundit ai do të dhënë ndonjëherë. Kjo ishte ime e parë sociale me mëditje. Me Facebook, kam kërkuar për të bërë diçka që do ta bënte më të hapur në Harvard," tha në një intervistë Zuckerberg TechCrunch. 
Thefacebook 


Thefacebook më 12 shkurt 2004 
Semestrin e ardhshëm, Zuckerberg filloi shkrim kodin për një faqe të re në janar 2004. Ai ishte frymëzuar, tha ai, nga një editorial në Harvard Crimson rreth incidentit Facemash. "Është e qartë se teknologjia e nevojshme për të krijuar një Website centralizuar është në dispozicion", gazeta vërejtur. "Përfitimet janë të shumta." [20] më 4 shkurt 2004, Zuckerberg nisur "Thefacebook", i vendosur fillimisht në thefacebook.com. [27] "Secili është duke folur për një shumë rreth një fytyrë universale libër brenda Harvardit," tha Zuckerberg Harvard Crimson. "Unë mendoj se kjo lloj të trashë se ajo do të marrë në Universitetin nja dy vjet për të marrë rreth asaj. Unë mund ta bëjë këtë më mirë se sa ata mund dhe unë mund ta bëjë këtë në një javë." [28] "Kur Mark përfunduar vend, ai u tha disa miqve. Dhe pastaj njëri prej tyre duke sugjeruar se në listën e postimeve Dhoma Kirkland online, e cila ishte, si, tre qindra vetë, "sipas të mi Dustin Moskovitz. "Dhe, kur ata bënë që, disa dhjetëra njerëz u bashkua, dhe pastaj ata ishin duke u thënë njerëzve në shtëpitë e të tjera. Deri në fund të natës, jemi, si, shikuar në mënyrë aktive e procesit të regjistrimit. Brenda njëzet e katër orë, ne u diku mes twelve njëqind e pesëmbëdhjetë hundred registrants. "[29] 
Anëtarësia në fillim ishte i kufizuar për studentët e Kolegjit të Harvardit, dhe brenda muajit të parë, më shumë se gjysma e popullsisë universitare në Harvard ishte regjistruar në shërbim. [30] Eduardo Saverin (aspekte të biznesit), Dustin Moskovitz (programues), Andrew McCollum (grafik artist), Chris Hughes dhe së shpejti u bashkua me Zuckerberg të ndihmojë në promovimin e internetit. Në mars të vitit 2004, Facebook zgjeruar në Stanford, Columbia, dhe Yale. [31] Ky zgjerim vazhdoi kur ajo hapur për të gjithë Ivy League dhe zona shkollat e Bostonit, dhe gradualisht universitetet më në Kanada dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. [32] Facebook inkorporuar në verën e vitit 2004 dhe sipërmarrësi Sean Parker, i cili kishte qenë informale këshillon Zuckerberg, u bë presidenti i kompanisë. [33] Në qershor 2004, Facebook zhvendosur bazën e saj të operacioneve në Palo Alto, Kaliforni. [31] Kompania e hoqi nga emri i saj pas blerjes facebook.com emri domain në 2005 për $ 200,000. [34] 
Facebook filloi një version të shkollës së mesme në shtator të vitit 2005, që Zuckerberg quhet hapi tjetër logjik. [35] Në atë kohë, rrjetet e shkollave të mesme kërkuar një ftesë për t'u bashkuar. [36] Facebook më vonë u zgjerua përshtatshmërisë anëtarësimit për punonjësit e disa kompanive, duke përfshirë Apple Inc dhe Microsoft. [37] Facebook u hap pastaj më 26 shtator, 2006 në të gjithë të moshave 13 dhe të vjetër me një adresë të vlefshme e-mail. [38] [39] Në tetor 2008, Facebook njoftoi se kjo ishte për të ngritur selinë e saj ndërkombëtare në Dublin, Irlandë. [40] 
Financat 



Hyrja në selinë e tanishme Facebook në Parkun e Kërkimit Stanford, Palo Alto, California 


Një pikëpamje e selisë aktuale Facebook 
Facebook marrë investime të saj të parë të US $ 500,000, në qershor 2004, nga bashkë-themelues PayPal Peter Thiel. [41] Kjo u pasuan një vit më vonë nga $ 12.7 milion në kryeqytet sipërmarrje nga Partnerët Accel, dhe pastaj $ 27.5 million më shumë nga Partnerët Greylock. [41] [42] Një deklaratë të rrjedhur e rrjedhës së parasë tregon se gjatë vitit fiskal 2005, Facebook kishte një humbje neto prej $ 3.63 milion. [43] 
Me shitjen e MySpace për social networking website News Corp më 19 korrik, 2005, thashethemet u shfaqën në lidhje me shitjen e mundshme e Facebook që një kompani e madhe e mediave. [44] Zuckerberg tashmë kishte thënë se nuk dëshiron të shesë kompaninë, dhe e mohoi thashethemet të kundërtën. [45] Më 28 mars 2006, Businessweek njoftoi se një potencial blerjen e Facebook ishte nën negociata. Facebook thuhet se refuzoi një ofertë prej $ 750 milionë dollarë nga një ofrues i panjohur, dhe ajo ishte rumored çmimi u rrit duke i kërkuar të larta deri në 2 miliard dollarë. [46] 
Në shtator të vitit 2006, bisedimet serioze mes Facebook dhe Yahoo! u zhvillua në lidhje me blerjen e Facebook, me çmime duke arritur të larta deri në 1 miliard dollarë. [47] Thiel, deri atëherë një anëtar i bordit të Facebook, tregoi se vlerësimin e brendshme Facebook ishte rreth 8 miliard dollarë të bazuar në të hyrat e projektuara prej 1 miliardë dollarë deri në vitin 2015, të krahasueshme të MTV Viacom markë, një kompani me një objektiv të përbashkët audiencë demografike. [48] 
Më 17 korrik, 2007, Zuckerberg tha se shitja Facebook ishte e pamundur për shkak se ai dëshironte të mbani atë të pavarur, duke thënë se "Ne nuk jemi të vërtetë në kërkim për të shitur kompanisë ... Ne nuk jemi në kërkim të IPO kurdo së shpejti. Është jo vetëm Fokusi kryesor i kompanisë. "[49] 
Në shtator 2007, Microsoft afrohej Facebook, duke propozuar një investim në këmbim për një 5% të aksioneve të kompanisë, duke ofruar një rreth $ 300-500 milion. [50] Po atë muaj, kompani të tjera, duke përfshirë Google-s, shprehu interes në blerjen e një pjesë e Facebook . [51] 
Tetor 24, 2007, Microsoft njoftoi se kishte blerë një pjesë 1.6% e Facebook për $ 240 milion, duke i dhënë një vlerë të përgjithshme Facebook nënkuptuar prej rreth 15 miliard dollarë. [52] Megjithatë, Microsoft bleu aksione preferuar që kreu të drejtave të veçanta, të tilla si " Preferencat likuidim "që do të thotë Microsoft do të paguhen para se të aksionerëve të përbashkët në qoftë se kompania është shitur. Blerjen e Microsoft përfshirë edhe të drejtat për të vendosur reklama ndërkombëtare në Facebook. [53] 
Në nëntor 2007, miliarderi Hong Kong Li Ka-shing investuar 60 milion dollarë në Facebook. [54] 
Në gusht 2008, Businessweek njoftoi se shitjet privat nga punëtorët, si edhe blerjet kapitale nga firmat e sipërmarrje, kishte dhe ishin bërë me çmimet e aksioneve që i dha vlerësimin total të kompanisë në ndërmjet 3.75 miliard dollarë dhe 5 miliard dollarë. [53] 
Në tetor 2008, Zuckerberg tha: "Unë nuk mendoj se rrjetet sociale mund të jetë Monetized në të njëjtën mënyrë që kërkimi nuk ... Në tre vjet nga tani ne duhet të kuptoj se çfarë modeli optimal është. Por kjo nuk është fokusi ynë kryesor sot. "[55] 
Në gusht 2009, Facebook fituar mediave sociale reale lajmeve Agregat FriendFeed, [56] një fillimin e krijuar nga ish-punonjës Google dhe Gmail-it të parë inxhinier Pali Buchheit të cilët, ndërsa në Google, shpikur shprehja "A nuk të keqe". [ 57] [58] [59] 
Në shtator 2009, Facebook pohoi se ajo ishte kthyer e rrjedhës së parasë pozitive për herë të parë. [60] 
Website 



Homepage Facebook përmban një hyrje në formë të drejtë të lartë për shfrytëzuesit ekzistues dhe një formular regjistrimi direkt për vizitorët nëpër të reja. 
Përdoruesit mund të krijojnë profile me fotografi, listat e interesave personale, informatat e kontaktit dhe informatat tjera personale. Komunikimin me miqtë dhe përdoruesit e tjerë mund të bëhet përmes mesazheve private ose publike ose një tipar chat. Përdoruesit mund të krijojnë dhe të bashkohen me grupet e interesit dhe tifoz, disa prej të cilave mbahen nga organizata si një mjet për reklama. [61] Për të luftuar shqetësimet e jetës private, Facebook mundëson përdoruesit të zgjedhin cilësimet e tyre private dhe të zgjedhë se kush mund ta shohin atë pjesë të tyre profil. [62] 
Faqja e internetit është pa pagesë për përdoruesit dhe gjeneron të ardhurat nga reklamat, të tilla si banner ads. [63] By default, të shikojnë të dhënat e profilit të detajuar është i kufizuar për përdoruesit nga rrjeti i njëjtë dhe "kufizime të arsyeshme në bashkësi". [64] 
Microsoft është partner ekskluziv për shërbimin Facebook reklamat flamurin, [65] dhe si i tillë shërben vetëm Facebook reklamat që ekzistojnë në inventar Microsoft advertisement. Sipas të comScore, një kompani hulumtuese internet marketing, Facebook mbledh si të dhëna shumë nga vizitorët e saj si Google dhe Microsoft-it, por në mënyrë të konsiderueshme më pak se Yahoo!. [66] 
Evolucion Interface 

Profili tregohet në Thefacebook në vitin 2004. 

Facebook profile treguar në 2006. 

Facebook profile treguar në 2007. 

Facebook Lite treguar në 2009. 

Faqe Facebook tifoz Wikipedia treguar në vitin 2010. 

Re homepage Facebook lëshuar në shkurt 2010. 
Facebook Lite 
Në gusht 2009, Facebook njoftoi rollout e një lite "" versionin e faqes, e optimizuar për përdoruesit në lidhje interneti te ngadalte ose të përhershme. Facebook Lite ofruar shërbime më pak, të përjashtuara aplikacionet më të treta të partisë dhe të kërkuara më pak bandwidth. [67] Një version beta i slimmed-down interface u lirua të parë në testers ftuar, [68] përpara një rollout më të gjerë të gjithë përdoruesit në SHBA, Kanada , dhe Indi. [67] 
Tiparet 
Artikulli kryesor: tipare Facebook 
Mediat shpesh krahason Facebook to MySpace, por një ndryshim i rëndësishëm mes dy faqeve është niveli i customization. [69] MySpace lejon përdoruesit të dekoroj profilet e tyre duke përdorur HTML dhe Cascading Style Sheets (CSS), ndërsa vetëm Facebook lejon plain text. [ 70] 
Facebook ka një numër tiparesh, me të cilin përdoruesit mund të bashkëveprojnë. Ato përfshijnë Murit, një hapësirë në faqen e profilit të çdo përdorues që lejon miqtë tek postimi i mesazheve për përdoruesin për të parë; [71] Pokes, e cila i lejon përdoruesit të dërgoni një thes virtual "për të njëri-tjetrit (një njoftim pastaj i thotë një përdorues që ata kanë qenë poked); [72] Foto, ku përdoruesit mund të ngarkoni albume dhe fotografi; [73] dhe statusi, i cili lejon përdoruesit të informuar mbi vendndodhjen e miqtë e tyre dhe veprimet e tyre. [74] Në varësi të Konfigurimet e privatësisë, të gjithë ata që mund të shihni profili një përdorues mund të shikoni se Murit të përdoruesit. Në korrik 2007, filloi Facebook lejuar përdoruesit të postoni bashkangjitje të murit, ndërsa Wall më parë ishte i kufizuar vetëm në përmbajtje tekstuale. [71] 
Me kalimin e kohës, Facebook ka shtuar karakteristika të uebsajtin e vet. Më 6 shtator 2006, një Feed News u njoftua [nga kush?], I cili shfaqet çdo përdoruesi në faqen e informacionit duke përfshirë dhe thekson ndryshimet e profilit, upcoming events, dhe ditëlindjet e miqve të përdoruesit. [75] Fillimisht Feed News shkaktuar pakënaqësi në mesin e përdoruesve Facebook, disa u ankuan se ishte tepër të koklavitura dhe të plotë të informacionit të padëshiruara, ndërsa të tjerët ishin të shqetësuar është bërë shumë e lehtë për njerëzit e tjerë për të ndjekur veprimtaritë individuale (të tilla si ndryshimet në statusin e marrëdhënie, ngjarje, dhe bisedat me përdorues të tjerë). [76] Në përgjigje të kësaj pakënaqësie, Zuckerberg të nxjerrë një falje për dështimin e faqes për të përfshirë funksione të përshtatshme customizable privacy. Që atëherë, përdoruesit kanë qenë në gjendje për të kontrolluar se çfarë lloje të informatave janë të ndarë automatikisht me miqtë. Perdorues janë tani në gjendje për të parandaluar shokët e mi duke parë më të reja në lidhje me disa lloje të aktiviteteve, duke përfshirë ndryshimet e profilit, mesazhe Wall, dhe sapo shtuar miqtë. [77] 
Një nga kërkesat më të popullarizuar në Facebook, është zbatimi Photos, ku përdoruesit mund të ngarkoni albume dhe fotot. [78] Facebook lejon përdoruesit të ngarkoj një numër të pakufizuar të fotografive, në krahasim me imazhin e tjera hosting shërbime të tilla si dhe Photobucket Flickr, që zbatohen limitet për numrin e fotografive që lejohet një përdorues të ngarkoj. Gjatë viteve të para, përdoruesit Facebook ishin të kufizuar në 60 fotot për album. Në maj 2009, ky kufi është rritur me 200 foto për album. [79] [80] [81] [82] Konfigurimet e Drejta e mund të vendosen për albume individuale, duke kufizuar grupet e përdoruesve që mund të shihni një album. Për shembull, ruajtjen e fshehtësisë së një albumi mund të vendosen në mënyrë që miqtë e vetëm përdoruesit mund të shohim në album, ndërsa jetën private të një tjetër album mund të vendosen në mënyrë që të gjithë përdoruesit Facebook mund ta shohë atë. Një tjetër tipar i aplikimit Fotot është aftësia për të "tag", apo etiketa të përdoruesit në një foto. Për shembull, nëse një foto përmban mik një përdorues, atëherë përdoruesit mund tag mik në foto. Kjo dërgon një njoftim për mik se ata kanë qenë pajisur me etiketë, dhe u jep atyre një lidhje për të parë foto. [83] 
Facebook Shënime u prezantua më 22 gusht, 2006, një tipar Blogging që tags lejuara dhe imazhe Embeddable. Perdorues më vonë në gjendje të importojë blogs nga Xanga, LiveJournal, Blogger, dhe shërbime të tjera Blogging. [38] Gjatë javës së 7 prill 2008, Facebook lëshuar një Kometa-bazë [84] aplikim Instant Messaging quhet "Chat" për disa rrjete , [85] që lejon përdoruesve të komunikojnë me miqtë dhe është e ngjashme në funksionalitet për desktop-bazë të dërguarit e çastit. 
Facebook Gifts filloi më 8 shkurt 2007, e cila i lejon përdoruesit të dërgojnë dhurata virtuale për miqtë e tyre që shfaqen në profilin e marrësit. Gifts kosto $ 1,00 secili për të blerë, dhe një mesazh të personalizuar mund t'i bashkëngjiten çdo dhuratë. [86] [87] Më 14 maj 2007, Facebook filloi Panairi, i cili lejon përdoruesit pas reklama pa pagesë sekret. [88] Marketplace ka qenë në krahasim me Craigslist nga CNET, i cili thekson se dallimi kryesor në mes të dy është se Lista e postuar nga përdorues të Panairit të shihen vetëm nga përdoruesit që janë në rrjetin e njëjtë me atë të përdoruesit, ndërsa Lista e postuar në Craigslist mund të shihet nga kushdo. [ 89] 
Më 20 korrik, 2008, Facebook futur "Facebook Beta", një redesign e rëndësishme e ndërfaqes saj përdorues në rrjetet e zgjedhur. Mini-Feed murit dhe u konsoliduan, profilet ishin të ndara në seksione me skeda, si dhe një përpjekje është bërë për të krijuar një "të pastër" look. [90] Pas fillimisht jep përdoruesit një zgjedhje për të kaluar, Facebook filluan të emigrojnë të gjithë shfrytëzuesit e versioni të ri duke filluar në shtator 2008. [91] 
Më 11 dhjetor 2008, ajo u njoftua se Facebook është testimi i një procesi të ri të thjeshtë regjistroheni. [92] Më 13 qershor 2009, Facebook paraqiti një "emr funksion", faqe ku mund të jetë i lidhur me URLs thjeshtë si http:/ / / www.facebook.com facebook krahasim me http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=20531316728. [93] 
Platforma 


Facebook celular grafik user interface 


Selinë e ish Facebook në qendër të Palo Alto, California 
Facebook nisi Platforma Facebook më 24 maj 2007, duke siguruar një kornizë për zhvilluesit e programeve për të krijuar aplikacionet që ndërveprojnë me karakteristika thelbësore Facebook. [94] [95] Një gjuhë markup quajtur Facebook Markup Language u futur në të njëjtën kohë, ajo është përdorur për të rregulloje "duken dhe ndjehen" të aplikimeve që zhvilluesit e krijuar. Duke përdorur Platforma, Facebook nisur disa aplikacione të reja, [94] [95] Gifts duke përfshirë, duke i lejuar përdoruesit të dërgojnë dhurata virtuale me njëri-tjetrin, Tregut, duke i lejuar përdoruesit të postoni reklama pa klasifikuara, Eventi, duke u dhënë përdoruesve një metodë për t'u njohur shokët e tyre në lidhje me ngjarjet e ardhshme, dhe video, duke i përdoruesit videos shtëpi ndajnë me njëri-tjetrin. [96] [97] 
Aplikimet që janë krijuar në Platformën përfshijnë shahut, e cila si mundësia përdoruesve për të luajtur lojëra me shokët e tyre. [98] Në lojëra të tilla, shkon një përdorues janë ruajtur në faqen e internetit, duke lejuar këtë veprim tjetër që do të bëhet në çdo kohë në vend se menjëherë pas masën e mëparshme. [99] 
Deri në nëntor 3, 2007, shtatë mijë aplikime ishte zhvilluar në Platformën Facebook, me një tjetër njëqind krijuar çdo ditë. [100] Pasha i dytë f8 konferencë vjetore zhvilluesve më 23 korrik 2008, numri i aplikimeve është rritur në 33.000, [ 101] dhe numri i zhvilluesve të regjistruar 400.000 kishte kapërcyer. [102] 
Brenda disa muajve me nisjen e Platformës Facebook, çështje u ngrit në lidhje me "spam aplikim", e cila përfshin kërkesat Facebook "spamming" përdoruesve të japin një kërkesë të jetë i instaluar. [103] spam Aplikimi është konsideruar [nga kush?] Një nga shkaqet e mundshme për rënie në vizitorëve to Facebook duke filluar nga fillimi i vitit 2008, kur rritja e tij kishin rënë nga dhjetori 2007 deri në janar 2008, rënia e tij të parë që prej tij të nisë në vitin 2004. 
Facebook Connect u njoftua për Xbox 360 dhe Nintendo Dsi më 1 qershor në E3. [104] 
Më 2 shkurt 2010, Facebook shpall lirimin e HipHop si një projekt opensource. 
Facebook më smartphones 
Smartphones Shumë të reja ofrojnë qasje në shërbimet Facebook tyre ose nëpërmjet ueb-shfletuesit ose aplikacionet. IPhone app Facebook filloi gusht 2007 dhe si e korrik 2008 mbi 1.5 milion njerëz e përdorin atë rregullisht. [105] Nje kerkese e lirë për iPhone OS quajtur "Facebook për iPhone" është nisur korrik 2008. [105] Version 2.0 të këtij app u lëshua në shtator 2008 dhe shërbime të përmirësuara me tipare të tilla si të aftë për t'iu përgjigjur kërkesave mik dhe njoftimi. [106] Version 3.0 u lirua në gusht 2009 dhe shtuar veçori të tilla si ngjarje, ngarkimi dhe video me një 3GS iPhone. [107] 
Nokia ofron një app Facebook më Shitore Ovi saj për Nokia S60 pajisje të tilla si N97 dhe përmban shumicën e funksionalitetin e faqes së internetit të plotë. [108] 
Android Google 2,0 OS automatikisht përfshin një zyrtar Facebook app. Pajisja e parë për të përdorur këtë është Droid Sony Ericsson. App ka mundësi për të sync Facebook miq me kontaktet, i cili shton fotot profilit dhe statusit të rejat në listën e kontakteve. RIM gjithashtu ofron një aplikim për Facebook BlackBerry. Ajo përfshin një gamë të funksioneve, duke përfshirë aftësinë për të integruar një ngjarje në kalendarin Facebook BlackBerry, dhe duke përdorur për Facebook profile pictures thërret ID. [109] 
Infrastrukturë Server 
Në QCon San Francisco 2008, [110] Drejtori i Engineering Aditya Agarwal tregon se para-serverat fund të vrapojnë LAMP PHP një pirg me shtimin e Memcache, dhe prapa shërbimet fund janë shkruar në një gjuhë të ndryshme duke përfshirë C + +, Java , Python dhe Erlang. Komponentet e tjera të infrastrukturës Facebook (të cilat janë liruar si projekte në burim të hapur) përfshijnë Scribe, rritje e shpejtë dhe Cassandra, si dhe komponentëve ekzistuese të hapur-burim të tilla si ods. 
Në janar 2010, Facebook konfirmoi se është ndërtesë e parë e të dhënave të kompanisë qendër doganore në Prineville, Oregon. [111] Kur të përfundojë në qershor 2011, të 147.000-sheshin-këmbë (13.700 m2) ndërtimi do të zërë 30 akra (12 ha) e 124-acre (50 ha) site ato të blera, dhe do të strehojë 35 të punësuar. [112] [113] 
Joproduktive dhe ndërprerjet e 
Facebook ka pasur një numër të ndërprerjet dhe joproduktive të mëdha sa për të tërhequr një vëmendje të medias. Një ndërprerje e 2007 rezultuan në një vrimë të sigurisë që i aktivizuar disa përdoruesve për të lexuar mail përdoruesve të tjerë 'personale. [114] Në vitin 2008, vendi ishte i paarritshëm për rreth një ditë të, nga shumë vende në shumë vende. [115] Në Përkundër këtyre dukurive , një raport të lëshuar nga Pingdom gjeti se kishte Facebook joproduktive në vitin 2008 më pak se faqet e internetit më social networking. [116] Më 16 shtator 2009, Facebook filluar që ka probleme të mëdha me ngarkimin kur njerëzit nënshkruan in Më 18 shtator, 2009, Facebook zbriti për herë të dytë në 2009, hera e parë që kur një grup i hakerëve ishin duke u përpjekur me qëllim që të mbyt nga një drejtues politik i cili kishte probleme social networking nga vazhdimisht duke folur kundër rezultateve të zgjedhjeve iranian. [redakto] Në tetor 2009, një numër i papërcaktuar e përdoruesve Facebook ishin në gjendje për të hyrë në llogaritë e tyre për më shumë se tre javë. [117] [118] [119] [120] [121] 
URL Shortener 
Më 14 dhjetor 2009 ka filluar Facebook vet URL Shortener saj FB.me bazuar mbi emrin e domain. [122] Nga kjo pikë e tutje, të gjitha lidhjet e bazuar në facebook.com mund të arrihen sipas fb.me, e cila është shtatë karaktere të shkurtër. 
Efekt në politikë 

Facebook efekt mbi sistemin politik amerikan u bë e qartë në vitin 2008, si Facebook bashkuar me ABC, dhe në Kolegjin e Shën Anselmi mundësia përdoruesve të japin komente për të jetuar "të kthehet prapa" Republikane dhe Demokratike 5 janar, debateve. [123] [124] [125] Çarls Gibson të dy debatet e moderuara, të mbajtur në Qendrën Dana për Shkencat në Kolegjin e Shën Anselmi. Facebook përdoruesit mund të marrë pjesë në grupe të organizuar debat rreth temave specifike, regjistrohen për të votuar, dhe pyetjet mesazh. [126] Mbi 1.000.000 njerëz instaluar aplikimi facebook - politika e SHBA dhe nuk u përgjigjet të matshme për komentet specifike të bëra nga kandidatët gjatë debatit. [ 127] Ky debat mënjanë atë që kishte treguar shumë studentëve të rinj kishte njohur tashmë, Facebook ishte një mënyrë të re për të bashkëvepruar dhe opinionet zë. Një artikull i shkruar nga Michelle Sullivan e Uwire.com ilustron se si "efekti facebook" ka prekur normat e votimit të rinjtë, mbështetjen dhe përfshirjen e përgjithshme në zgjedhjet e 2008. [128] 
Pritje 

Sipas të comScore, Facebook është kryesor social networking site bazuar mbi vizitorë unik mujore, duke arritur deri MySpace kryesore konkurrent në prill 2008. [129] raportet comScore që tërhoqi Facebook 132.1 milion vizitorë unik në qershor 2008, në krahasim me MySpace, i cili i tërhoqi 117.6 million . [130] 
Sipas Alexa, duke u renditur në faqen e internetit midis të gjitha faqet e internetit është rritur nga 60 në 7 për sa i përket trafikut të gjithë botën, nga shtatori 2006 deri në shtator 2007, dhe aktualisht është 2. [131] Kreu 4 renditet në faqen e internetit në SHBA në kushtet e trafikut, [ 132] dhe ajo renditet Compete.com 2 në SHBA [133] Faqja e internetit është më popullore për të ngarkuar fotografi, me 14 milion e përditshme ngarkuar së fundi. [134] 
Facebook është më popullor site social networking në anglisht disa vende duke folur, duke përfshirë Kanadanë, [135] Mbretëria e Bashkuar, [136] dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara. [137] [138] [139] [140] Faqja e internetit e ka fituar çmime të tilla si vendosja në "Top 100 Websites Classic" nga PC Magazine in 2007, [141] dhe të fituar "Çmimin Zëri i Popullit" nga Awards Webby në vitin 2008. [142] Në një studimi të vitit 2006 kryer nga student Monitor, a New Jersey -kompani të specializuara bazuar në hulumtimet lidhur me tregun e gjimnazist, Facebook është cilësuar gjëja e dytë më të popullarizuar në mesin e studentëve, të lidhura me birrë dhe vetëm u renditën më ulët se iPod. [143] 
Deri në vitin 2005, përdorimi i Facebook tashmë ishte bërë kështu kudo që e foljes gjenerike "facebooking" kishte ardhur në përdorim për të përshkruar procesin e shfletimit profileve të tjerëve ose përditësimin e vet. [144] 
Në vitin 2008, Fjalori Anglisht Collins deklaroi se "Facebook" si fjala e tyre të ri e Vitit. [145] Në dhjetor 2009, The New Oxford American Dictionary shpallur fjalën e tyre të vitit të jetë e foljes "unfriend": 
- unfriend folje - Për të hequr dikush si një mik ',' në një vend social networking të tilla si Facebook. Ashtu si në "vendosi unë të unfriend shokun tim në Facebook pasi ne patëm një luftë." 
Përdorimi nga gjykatat 
Në dhjetor 2008, Gjykata e Lartë e Territorit Australian Capital vendosi që Facebook është një protokoll i vlefshëm për të shërbyer njoftimeve gjykatë për të pandehurit. Ai besohet të jetë gjykimi i parë në botë që përcakton një thirrje postuar në Facebook si ligjërisht detyruese. [146] 
Në mars 2009, Zelanda e Re, Gjykata e Lartë të drejtësisë shok David Glendall lejuar për të shërbyer e dokumenteve ligjore për Craig Axe nga Xhenneti kompania Axe tregut nëpërmjet Facebook. [147] 
Kritika 
Artikulli kryesor: Kritika e Facebook 
Shih gjithashtu: Përdorimi i rrjetit social në faqet e internetit të hetimeve 
Facebook është takuar me disa polemika gjatë viteve të fundit. 
Fëmijët nën 13 
Facebook nuk do të zbatojë në mënyrë aktive kufirin e moshës, duke rezultuar në fëmijët nën moshën 13 duke e përdorur atë. [148] Kjo ka ngritur shqetësime në lidhje me sigurinë e fëmijëve. [149] 
Raste Lokale 
Në tetor 2005, në Universitetin e New Mexico bllokuan aksesin to Facebook nga kompjuterat e saj kompleks dhe rrjetet. [150] Ai përmendi një shkelje e pranueshme të politikës e universitetit për shfrytëzimin e burimeve abuzuar me kompjuter si arsye, duke u shprehur forcat e internetit përdorimin e kredencialeve të universitetit për të mos aktivitet lidhur me universitet. Shkolla më vonë çbllokoi Facebook pas faqen e internetit të korrigjohet situatën duke shfaqur një njoftim në faqe login deklaruar kredencialet e përdorur në faqen e internetit janë të ndara nga ato të përdorura për llogaritë e tyre shkollore. [151] Qeveria Ontario bllokuar edhe qasje në Facebook për vet punësuarve në maj 2007, duke deklaruar në faqen e internetit "nuk ishte drejtpërdrejt të lidhura me vendin e punës." [152] 
Më 1 janar 2008, një grup përkujtimore në Facebook postuar identitetin e vrarë Torontos Rengel ri Stefanie, familja e të cilit nuk kishte dhënë ende Shërbimi Policor Torontos pëlqimin e tyre për lirimin emrin e saj në media, si edhe identitetet e vrasësve të saj të akuzuar (Melissa Todoroviç [153] dhe DB) - pavarësisht nga fakti se sipas Aktit të rinjve Kanadasë Drejtësisë Penale, ajo është e paligjshme për të publikuar emrin e një krimineli nën moshë. [154] Ndërsa policia dhe stafi i Facebook u përpoq që të jenë në përputhje me rregulloret e intimitetit nga fshirjes Postimet përmendur emrin e saj, ata vunë në dukje se ishte e vështirë të policisë në mënyrë efektive përdoruesit individ i cili në mënyrë të përsëritur ribotuar informacionin grisur ndërkohë. [155] 
Në janar të vitit 2010 në North Syracuse, New York, një student në klasën e shtatë Roxboro Road Shkolla e Mesme u pezullua për krijimin e një faqe grup Facebook që një libeled e mësuesve të saj. Drejtorin e shkollës thanë se qëllim vajza e re ishte "të lënduar mësues e saj" të cilët ishin, me sa duket, i zemëruar e saj në një farë mënyre. Njëzet e pesë studentë të tjerë të cilët kanë kontribuar në faqen e saj ishin dhënë dënime më të vogël. [156] e Superintendent i Sirakuzes North Central School District Melvin Dr Jerome tha se komentet në faqe ishin "seksual në natyrë". Ai ka theksuar seriozitetin e rastit dhe shprehu shpresën e tij se kjo do të shkaktonte prindërve në marrjen e një përpjekje më serioze në monitorimin e aktiviteteve të fëmijëve të tyre të internetit. [157] 
Në mars të vitit 2009 në qytetin e Finlandë Kokkola kishte një ndalim të përkohshëm të shfrytëzimit Facebook; arsye është përhapur e viruseve përmes shfrytëzimit të Facebook. [158] [159] 
Në gusht 2009 Korpusit të Marinës së SHBA lëshoi një ndalim të menjëhershëm me faqet e internetit social networking në ndërmarrje rrjet trupit detare. [160] 
Në shtator 2009 Këshilli i qytetit Portsmouth bllokuar qasjen në faqet e rrjeteve sociale, duke përfshirë Facebook. [161] 
Në tetor 2009 në Finlandë Qendrore e Qarkut Finlandë Spitali parandaluar përdorimin e Facebook. Arsyeja ishte grupi Facebook e Spitalit Qarkut, dhe shaka për pacientët në grup. Gjithashtu informatat e ndjeshme pacient u diskutua në grup, edhe pse emrat e pacientëve nuk janë përmendur në grup (s). [162] [163] 
Në Janurary 2010 në qytetin Vaasa Finlandë të parandaluar përdorimin nga të gjitha Facebook workstations e qytetit; Sipas CIO të qytetit, arsyeja kryesore ishte niveli i trafikut të internetit e madhe nga workstations të shërbimit Facebook, dhe pas masave teknike për të parandaluar përdorimin Facebook nivelin e trafikut të internetit ishte i kontrollueshëm. Kjo mbetet për t'u parë, nëse këto masa teknike do të përdoren indefinetely. [164] 
Në Janurary 2010 në Finlandë Veriore Qarkut Ostrobothnia Spitali parandaluar përdorimin e Facebook dhe disa të tjera të mediave sociale faqet e internetit. Arsyet ishin parandalimin e rrjedhjet e informacionit pacientit kritike dhe parandalimin e përdorimit e Facebook gjatë orarit të punës. [165] 
Studime 
Gjatë vitit 2007-2010 ka qenë disa studime, dokumente kryesisht të bardha nga kompanitë, rreth Facebook. [166] [167] [168] [169] [170] [171] [172] [173] [174] [175] [176] 
E ndaluar nga qeveritë 
Për shkak të natyrës hapur e Facebook, disa vende kanë ndaluar frekuentimin e tij duke përfshirë Siri, [177] Kinë, [8] Irani, [178] dhe Vietnami. [179] 
Afrika dhe Lindja e Mesme 
Qeveria siriane përmendi ndalimin ishte në premisën se sulmet e internetit promovohet në autoritetet. [177] [180] Qeveria gjithashtu frikë e infiltrimit të rrjeteve izraelite sirian sociale në Facebook. [177] Facebook është përdorur edhe nga shtetas sirian të kritikojnë qeveritare dhe publike kritikat ndaj qeverisë siriane dënohet me burgim. [177] 
Më 5 shkurt, 2008, Fouad Mourtada, një qytetar i Marokut, u arrestuan të dyshuar për krijimin e një profili Facebook i falsifikuar Princi i Marokut Moulay Rachid. [181] [182] [183] [184] [185] [186] [187] 
Gjatë zgjedhjeve të 2009 në Iran, në faqen e internetit u ndalua për shkak të frikës se lëvizjet e opozitës ishin duke u organizuar në faqen e internetit. Aksesi që ka është rikthyer. [178] 
Lindja e Largët 
Në Kinë, Facebook është bllokuar pas trazirave të 2009 korrik Urumqi. [8] Huanqi.com kishte deklaroi se "Pavarësia Xinjiang" aktivistë u përdorur Facebook si pjesë e rrjetit të komunikimit të tyre. [188] 
ISP-ve në Vietnam, një dokument të lëshuar unauthenticated kinse nga Ministria e Sigurimit Publik takim gusht 27, 2009 udhëzuar ISP për të bllokuar Facebook ngjalli frikën e mbylljes. [9] Qasja to Facebook bërë të përhershme në mes të nëntorit dhe të mëdha janë përmbytur nga ankesa. [9 ] Disa teknikë të konfirmuar të urdhëruar nga qeveria për të bllokuar hyrjen to Facebook ndërsa zyrtarët e qeverisë e mohoi atë. [179] 
Fener 
Artikulli kryesor: Facebook Beacon 
Facebook njoftoi Facebook Beacon më 7 nëntor 2007, një iniciativë e marketingut që i lejon faqet e internetit të publikojë aktivitetet e një përdorues to Facebook profilin e tyre si "Ads Social" dhe promovimin e produkteve. [189] Kur nisjen Beacon, Facebook tha "jo personalisht të identifikueshme informata është e ndarë me një reklamues në krijimin e një Sociale Ad "dhe se" shfrytëzuesit e Facebook do të shohin vetëm Ads sociale në masën shokët e tyre janë për ndarjen e informacionit me ata. "[190] Pas Facebook u kritikua për mbledhjen e të dhënave më shumë përdorues për reklamuesit se sa ishte deklaruar më parë , Zuckerberg kërkoi falje publikisht më 5 dhjetor 2007, për mënyrën Facebook Beacon nisur, duke thënë se, "problemi me qasjen tonë të parë e ka bërë të zgjedhë një-nga sistemi në vend të zgjedhë-në është se nëse dikush harruar të bjerë në diçka të aksioneve, Beacon ende shkoi përpara dhe të përbashkëta me miqtë e tyre. "[191] [192] 
Privacy 
Disa kanë shfaqur shqetësimet në lidhje me përdorimin e Facebook, si një mjet për të mbikqyrjes dhe të minierave të dhënave. [193] Dy studentët MIT ishin në gjendje për të shkarkuar mbi 70.000 profilet Facebook nga katër shkolla (MIT, New York University, University of Oklahoma, dhe Universitetin e Harvardit ) duke përdorur një script automatik shell, si pjesë e një projekti të hulumtimit të privatësisë Facebook botuar më 14 dhjetor, 2005. [194] mundësinë e të dhënave të minierave mbetet e hapur, siç ka dalë në maj 2008, kur programi teknologji BBC "Kliko" tregoi se të dhënat personale të përdoruesve Facebook dhe miqtë e tyre mund të jenë vjedhur nga dorëzimin e aplikacioneve dashakeqe. [195] 
Ithtarët e Drejta e kanë kritikuar marrëveshjen e faqes së jetës private, i cili thotë: "Ne mund ta përdorim informacionin për ju që ne mbledhim nga burime të tjera, duke përfshirë por jo kufizuar në gazetat dhe burime të internetit të tilla si blogs, shërbimet e çastit mesazheve, Facebook Platforma zhvilluesve dhe përdorues të tjerë të facebook, për të plotësuar profilin tuaj. "[196] Një tjetër pikë që ka marrë kritika të drejtën Facebook interesuar për shitjen e të dhënave të përdoruesit për kompanitë private, duke deklaruar:" Ne mund të shkëmbejmë informacion me palët e treta, duke përfshirë kompanitë përgjegjës me të cilin kemi një marrëdhënie. "[197] Ky shqetësim u drejtuar nga Facebook Zëdhënësi Kris Hughes, i cili tha:" Ta themi thjesht, ne kurrë nuk kanë dhënë informacion përdoruesit tanë në kompanitë e tretë të partisë, as nuk kemi ndërmend të. "[198] 
Shqetësimet janë ngritur edhe në lidhje me vështirësitë e fshirjes llogarive të përdoruesve. Më parë, Facebook vetëm përdoruesit e lejuar për të "çaktivizuar" llogaritë e tyre në mënyrë që profili i tyre nuk ishte më i dukshëm. Megjithatë, çdo informacion përdorues kishte hyrë në faqen e internetit dhe në profilin e tyre ka mbetur në serverët e internetit. Ky përdorues fyer shumë që dëshirojnë të hequr llogaritë e tyre të përhershme, duke përmendur arsye të tilla si paaftësia për të zhdukur "turpshme ose mbi-profilet personale online nga ditët e tyre studentore si hynë tregun e punës, sepse punëdhënësit frikë do të gjeni profilet." [199 ] Facebook ndryshuar për fshirjen e saj parasysh politikat më 29 shkurt 2008, duke i lejuar përdoruesit të kontaktoni faqen e internetit të kërkojë që llogaritë e tyre të fshihet përgjithmonë. [200] Më 7 maj 2009 u zbulua nga New York Times "se një" bug "e lejuar personale -mail adresa e përdoruesve Facebook lehtë të arritshme. Bug ishte fikse "brenda orëve të tij raportohet për ne." [201] 
Në korrik 2009 u bë e njohur se kishte shqetësime nga Komisioni kanadez e Drejta e që Facebook ishte shkelje e ligjeve kanadeze disa intimitetit duke mos fshirjes informacione përdorues kur u çaktivizuar llogarinë e tyre dhe duke i dhënë ", konfuze ose të paplota" informata të abonentëve. Shefi Facebook Privacy Officer Chris Kelly u citua të ketë thënë se "[Facebook] ishte duke punuar me komisionin për të zgjidhur çështjet". CPC Facebook dha 30 ditë përpara se të shqyrtimit të mëtejshëm dhe rekomandimet. Në qoftë se Facebook nuk është në përputhje me statutin e kanadez, është e mundur çështje mund të merren për gjykatat federale. [202] 
Në dhjetor 2009, Facebook ndryshuar privacy settings saj, në atë që u përshkrua nga Gawker si Tradhtia e Madhe Facebook, [203] duke i detyruar foto profilit të përdoruesit dhe miqtë e listave të jetë i dukshëm në listë e përdoruesit 'publik, edhe për përdoruesit të cilët kishin zgjedhur në mënyrë të qartë për të fshehur këtë informacion më parë, [204] dhe duke bërë foto personale dhe publike informacion nëse shfrytëzuesit janë pro-aktive për kufizimin e aksesit. [205] Për shembull, një përdorues i "Familja dhe Marrëdhëniet e të cilit" Informacioni është i vendosur të të shikohet nga "Miqtë Vetëm" do të paracaktuar për të qenë mund të shikohet nga "Të gjithë" (publikisht mund të shikohet). Kjo është, informacione të tilla si gjinia e partner me të cilin janë të interesuar në, statusin marrëdhënie dhe marrëdhëniet familjare u bë me ato të mund të shikohet edhe pa një llogari facebook. Facebook u kritikua rëndë [206] për reduktimin e intimitetit të dy anëtarët e vet dhe duke kërkuar përdoruesit të hequr mbrojtjen e privatësisë. Grupet e kritikuar ndryshime përfshijnë Kufi elektronike Fondacioni [204] dhe Lirive Civile Amerikane Bashkimi. [207] Mark Zuckerberg, CEO, kishte qindra foto personale dhe kalendarin e ngjarjeve të tij të ekspozuara në tranzicion. [208] [209] Facebook është që nga viti ri -përfshirë një mundësi për t'u fshehur nga listat e miqve që mund të shikohet, por, kjo preferencë ka më cilësimet e listuara me jetën private të tjera, dhe ish-aftësinë për të fshehur listën e miqve nga populli i zgjedhur ndër miqtë e vet nuk është më e mundur. [210] Gazetari Dan Gillmor grisi Facebook llogarinë e tij për ndryshime, duke deklaruar se "nuk mund krejtësisht besimin Facebook" [211] dhe Heidi Moore në Money Big ardëz përkohësisht çaktivizuar llogarinë e saj si një kundërshtimi të "të ndërgjegjshëm". [212] gazetarë të tjerë kanë qenë të pakënaqur në mënyrë të ngjashme të indinjuar nga ndryshimet. [203] mbrojtur ndryshimet, themeluesi Mark Zuckerberg tha se "ne kemi vendosur që këto do të jenë normat shoqërore dhe tani që sapo shkoi për të." [213] Zyra e Komisionerit të Drejta e Kanadasë filluar një hetim në politikat e intimitetit Facebook pas ankesave pas ndryshim. [214] 
Gjithashtu, në fund të 2009, rrjeteve rajonale janë hequr për shkak të shqetësimeve të fshehtësisë për shkak të numrit në rritje i anëtarëve të çdo rrjeti rajonal. Para kësaj, miqtë e informacionit duke përfshirë listat, gjinore, dhe ditëlindjen ishin në dispozicion për të gjithë anëtarët e rajonit një përdorues për të parë. 
Vetëvrasje Teen dhe marrëdhëniet 
Arqipeshkvi katolik of Westminster Vincent Nichols, peshkop i lartë Angli katolike, vendosur një paralajmërim që Facebook dhe faqet e tjera social networking mund të çojë adoleshencë për të kryer vetëvrasje. Nichols paralajmëroi se social networking sites mund të dëmtojë marrëdhëniet intime dhe të lënë të rinj pa lidhje të forta sociale. [215] 
Pro-rast grupeve mafioze ' 
Në Itali, zbulimi i grupeve mafioze-pro [216] shkaktoi një alarm në vend [217] [218] [219] dhe solli qeveria, pas një debati të shkurtër, [220] për të nxjerrë shpejt një ligj që do të imponojë ISP për të mohuar qasjen në vendet e tërë në rast të heqjes së nuk pranoi të përmbajtjes të paligjshme; largimit mund të kërkohet nga një prokuror në çdo rast ka dyshim që është një fjalim penale (falje ose nxitje për një krim) është publikuar në një faqe interneti. Amendament u miratua nga Senati më 5 shkurt 2008, dhe tani duhet të kalojnë të pandryshuar [221] nga Dhoma e Deputetëve të bëhet menjëherë efektive. 
Facebook dhe faqet e internetit të tjera, Google përfshirë, [222] kritikuar ndryshim duke theksuar efektet e mundshme mbi lirinë e fjalës nga ata përdorues që nuk shkelin ndonjë ligj. 
Phishing 
Si parashikuar nga Symantec në prill të vitit 2007, [223] përdoruesit Facebook gjithë bota pësoi një fushatë masive phishing, të filluara në maj 2009 nga hakerat ruse nga serverat në Letoni dhe Kina, që çoi në mijëra e llogarive që rrëmbeu. [224] Facebook u kritikua [who?] për reagim i tij i fundit në këtë çështje dhe faktin se fillimisht ajo thjesht u përpoq të bllokojë sulm, në vend se njoftuar shfrytëzuesit e situatës. 
Mohimin e Holokaustit grupe 
JIDF, një grup aktivist luftën kundër antisemitizmit, ka kritikuar Facebook për të injoruar dhe hosting grupe mohimin e Holokaustit në rrjetin e saj, të cilat janë në kundërshtim me Kushtet Facebook of Service. David Appletree, themeluesi i JIDF shteteve, "mohimin e Holokaustit është gjuha e urrejtjes dhe antisemitizmit." [225] [226] [227] 
Show shquar teknologji janë bashkuar edhe për të kritikuar Facebook. Brian kuban, vëllai i pronarit Dallas Mavericks Mark Cuban, në postin e tij blog thotë: "mohimin e Holokaustit është e pështirë dhe injorant" [228] dhe thirrjet Facebook CEO Mark Zuckerberg për të hequr grupeve. [229] Techcrunch CEO Michael Arrington thotë se Facebook këmbëngulje për mos heqjen e grupeve është i gabuar dhe ofendues. [230] 
Lamebook 
Në prill 2009, dy projektues grafik Austin krijuar Lamebook, një blog ku përdoruesit mund të paraqisni Facebook entries humoristike nga social networking site. Site mesataret rreth 800,000 hits në ditë. [231] 
Kontradiktat 

uSocial 
Në nëntor 2009, dërguar shoqërore Facebook ndërmarrjes së mediave për marketing uSocial një pushimin dhe ndërprerjen e njoftimit lidhur me shitjen e tifozëve dhe miqtë në këtë faqe interneti. [232] Ndërsa uSocial pretenduan se ata nuk ishin kryer ndonjë aktivitet të paligjshëm, [233] ata nuk heqin mik Shërbimi shitur nga website e tyre. [234] Megjithatë, ata ende vazhdojnë të shesin tifozët për faqet e Facebook. [citim i duhur] 
Gjyqësore 

ConnectU 
Artikulli kryesor: Kritika e Facebook padisë # Connectu.com 
Në vitin 2004, ConnectU, një kompani e themeluar nga shokët e klasës e Zuckerberg, ngritur një padi kundër Facebook. Ata pohuan se Zuckerberg ka thyer një kontratë me gojë për ta për të ndërtuar vend Facebook, kopjuar idenë e tyre, [235] dhe përdorur kodin burim që u përkisnin atyre. [25] [236] [237] [238] palët arritën një sekret marrëveshje marrëveshje në shkurt 2008. [239] Në 2008, ata u përpoqën pa sukses të shfuqizonte zgjidhje, duke pretenduar se kishte Facebook understated vlerësimin e saj në lidhje me negociatat e marrëveshjes. [240] [241] [242] [243] [244] Megjithë marrëveshje konfidencialiteti, një firmë ligj që përfaqësonte ConnectU pa dashje të ditur shumën $ 65 million zgjidhje. [245] 
StudiVZ 
Më 18 korrik, 2008, Facebook paditur StudiVZ në një gjykatë federale Kaliforni, duke pretenduar se StudiVZ kopjohet shikoni saj, ndihen, karakteristikat, dhe shërbimeve. StudiVZ mohoi pretendimet, dhe e pyeti shpjegues për gjykim në Gjykatën e Qarkut në Stuttgart, Gjermani. [246] Më 10 shtator 2009, një marrëveshje u arrit, duke rezultuar në StudiVZ duke paguar një shumë të pazbuluar to Facebook dhe të dy kompanitë e vazhdueshëm të biznesit si zakonisht. [247] 
Grant Raphael 
Më 24 korrik 2008, Gjykata e Lartë në Londër urdhëroi Grant Raphael të paguajë GBP £ 22,000 (rreth $ 43,700 USD në pastaj kursit të këmbimit aktual-) për shkelje të intimitetit dhe shpifje. Raphael kishte arritur një faqe fallco Facebook pretendon të jetë ajo e një ish-schoolfriend dhe koleg biznesi, Mateu Firsht, me të cilin Raphael kishte rënë në vitin 2000. Faqe fallco Firsht pohoi se ishte homoseksual dhe i pasigurt. Rast besohet të jetë pushtimin e parë të suksesshëm e intimitetit dhe vendim për shpifje kundër dikujt për një shënim në një vend social networking. [248] [249] [250] [251] [252] [253] 
Adam Guerbuez 
Facebook fitoi një padi kundër kanadez Ademit Guerbuez, i Montrealit, me vlerë 873 milionë dollarë. Guerbuez kishte spammed faqen me reklama të ndryshme duke përfshirë enhancements penis dhe marihuanë. Guerbuez themeluar Atlantis Blue Capital. [254]

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Heuuuu e per ca duhet historiku fb ?

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Heuuuu e per ca duhet historiku fb ?


E kane detyre ne shkolle. Kane filluar mesuesit te gjejne tema interesante. Dhe zhvillojne ore mesimi per rrjetet sociale qe jane te perhapur ne bote.  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> Facemash 
> 
> 
> Mark Zuckerberg Facebook krijuar në dhomën e tij të Harvardit fjetore. 
> Mark Zuckerberg shpikur Facemash më 28 tetor, vitit 2003, ndërsa duke marrë pjesë në Harvard si i paedukuar mjaft. Vendi përfaqësuar një version të Universitetit të Harvardit e Hot or Not, sipas të Harvard Crimson. [19] Kjo natë, Zuckerberg ishte Blogging në lidhje me një vajzë që e kishte hedhur atë dhe duke u përpjekur për të menduar e për të bërë diçka për të marrë e saj jashtë mendjen e tij: [ 20] [21] [22] 
> Unë jam dehur pak, nuk gonna gënjeshtër. Pra, çfarë nëse nuk është edhe 10 dhe kjo është një natë e martë? Çfarë? The Kirkland [fjetore] facebook është e hapur mbi desktop tim dhe disa nga këta njerëz kanë pics goxha tmerrshme facebook. Unë pothuajse të duam të ngremë disa nga këto fytyra e ardhshme për të fotografitë e kafshëve të fermave dhe të ketë njerëz të votojnë për të cilat është më shumë tërheqëse. 
> -9:48 Pm 
> Po, kjo është më. Unë nuk jam i sigurt saktësisht se si kafshët e fermës do të përshtatet në tërë këtë gjë (ju nuk mund vërtetë të jetë i sigurt se kurrë me kafshët e fermave ...), por mua më pëlqen ideja e krahasojmë dy njerëz së bashku. 
> -11:09 Pm 
> ...


per ta perkthy mo e paske qa me lot.........i fut nje copy/paste aty bej dhe perkthim te ato fjaloret shqip-anglisht edhe te del nje e perkthyme alla shqiptarshe fare......
shume flm .....e di qe je lodh icik jo shum....thnx

----------


## Erjola-Ajsbergu

> E kane detyre ne shkolle. Kane filluar mesuesit te gjejne tema interesante. Dhe zhvillojne ore mesimi per rrjetet sociale qe jane te perhapur ne bote.


mos me thuj qe edhe ty ta ka dhene zysha per detyre,...
po mua me vjen inat se nje jave me pare e lexova historikun e fb ne Facebook e kishte shkruajtur njeri dhe tani spo e gjej dot....po me dhembin syte se kam fillu me e perkthu vete se kto fjaloret anglish-shqip jan kot fare

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> E kane detyre ne shkolle. Kane filluar mesuesit te gjejne tema interesante. Dhe zhvillojne ore mesimi per rrjetet sociale qe jane te perhapur ne bote.



Hahahahaha ne fakte te gjithe ne shkrim njohurit tona ne fb , kur share im opinions shkrijm talentin ja fusim ne filozofave .... :ngerdheshje: 

Pale te lexoja ate qe u postu tashi ne shqip , do isha trullos fare sbohesha me per njeri ....hahahha

----------


## Cold Fusion

> mos me thuj qe edhe ty ta ka dhene zysha per detyre,...
> po mua me vjen inat se nje jave me pare e lexova historikun e fb ne Facebook e kishte shkruajtur njeri dhe tani spo e gjej dot....po me dhembin syte se kam fillu me e perkthu vete se kto fjaloret anglish-shqip jan kot fare


Kam 6-vjet qe e kam mbaruar shkollen e mesme. Po degjoja perpara disa ditesh ne rruge, dy vajza rreth moshes 16 - 17 vjece. Sa idiote ajo zysha, nuk gjeti ndonje teme tjeter po per Facebook-un te na japi detyre. Dhe me vajti mendja, qe dhe ti je rreth asaj moshes qe permenda me siper.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Cold Fusion

> Hahahahaha ne fakte te gjithe ne shkrim njohurit tona ne fb , kur share im opinions shkrijm talentin ja fusim ne filozofave ....
> 
> Pale te lexoja ate qe u postu tashi ne shqip , do isha trullos fare sbohesha me per njeri ....hahahha


Une kam me pak se 6 - 7 muaje qe e kam mbyllur Facebook. Qekur hyra ne sherr me te dashuren, thash ky eshte burim sherri. Nuk futem me aty, dhe qe atehere e kam mbyllur ne menyre permamente.  :ngerdheshje: 

Kisha dhe une disa tipa friendsa qe gjithmon do shkruanin ndonje aforizm, ndonje thenie filozofike apo ndonje paragraf nga kokat e medha. Qeshja me lot, vaj hallit se cfare kane keta tipa qe e shprehin ketu ne FB. Ndoshta nuk i jepet mundesia ne realitet dhe shfryhen ne virtualitet. Po nganjecik te gjithe e bejme kete pune, sikur kemi talent ne gjithcka  :perqeshje:

----------

